# Draytek Vigor 2800 Help!



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am trying to set up a replacement Router. When in LAN IP Network Configuration For NAT usage I try to change the 1st IP to something like 192.1.2.xxx instead of the default 192.168.1.1 I 

However, when the Router restarts I then go to 192.1.2.xxx I get the Limited or No Connectivity error ?

Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong?

Using XP Pro BTW

Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about describing the whole network. From the looks of this router's user manual, it appears that you'd just change the base IP address and save it, then release and renew the IP address of your computer to access it. You are releasing and renewing, right?


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

Many thanks for response. I have tried to release/renew with no joy I'm afraid. 

I am setting up the router directly plugged into a laptop (bypassing the network as did not want to have an ip conflict) Fine to log on initially using the standard 192.168.1.1 but when I change the IP address (to correspond with the router we are trying to swap out) after restart I cannot then go into the configuration (typing new ip address in explorer address bar?)

Thanks again!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm at a loss. That is all that should be required.

Just on a lark.

After you change the IP address and reboot, I'd like to see this.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Johnwill

Many thanks again for your reply. I have listed the ipconfig below:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BX195VP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-45-05-3C

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-0B-F4-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.1.2.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.1.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.1.2.154
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.1.2.154
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 21 December 2007 09:35:44
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2007 09:35:44

Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you've configured your network for a really odd address, that's why.

You have a base address of 192.1.2.1, and the DNS and DHCP server addresses are odd too!

I have no idea how you got that one, but that's why you're having the difficulty.

Try configuring the base address to 192.168.0.1 and see if all the oddities are gone.


I think I'd also like to see a screen shot of the page where you're doing this configuration in the router after you enter the data, but before you apply it.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi JohnWill

Happy New Year and thanks once again for your help!

I have tried as you suggested changing to a different IP (192.168.0.1 & even 192.168.1.5) and still no joy?

I have attached the two screens as you mentioned and hope you can shed some light on what is turning out to be a quite confusing voyage into the world of Draytek Routers?!

Kind regards

Russell


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to be changing it in the wrong place.


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi again

Thats exactly where I was trying to change it to: 192.168.0.1 ? (The box labelled 1st IP Address)

?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

johnwill said:


> I think I'd also like to see a screen shot of the page where you're doing this configuration in the router after you enter the data, but before you apply it.


Are you saying that you can't even enter the desired IP address in the box?


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

I managed today to change the IP to 192.168.0.1 in the 1st IP Address box. Restarted the router and was able to log in via the IE7 Address bar.

I have attached a screen print from the Original Router we would like to replace, which works fine? So it seems odd that we can appoint 192.1.2.254 on the original router?

Really appreciate all your time on this one!

Russell


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I review the thread, and I'm curious. What's the point of doing anything with the base address of the router anyway? What is the issue with just leaving it at the factory default?


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi

We currently use NT and (my predeccors!) allocated 192.1.2.XX IP addresses via DHCP Manager

Presumably in order for this new router to 'fit in' within the network we must configure a new IP address?

Sorry if this seems odd but still learning the ropes!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, if you are using DHCP on all the machines, they'll automagically find the new router at any base address.


----------



## flama (Feb 7, 2009)

Our network uses Microtik APs to distribute changing the Ip address in the router
is essential unless you want to do major reconfiguration.
Regards
FLAMA


----------

